# Update on my 30



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just a update on my tank.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Looking terrific!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice Pat. A lot work and worries before, but now it is a beauty

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking good Pat, I like the rock with all the colorfull mushrooms, do you have 2 powerheads in the same side?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

sig said:


> Very nice Pat. A lot work and worries before, but now it is a beauty


Thanks oh I know I already started a 20 gal long in the bedroom.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

explor3r said:


> Looking good Pat, I like the rock with all the colorfull mushrooms, do you have 2 powerheads in the same side?


Yes I have a the bigger one towards the back so the flow gos behind the rocks, the smaller one moves the water across middle front of the tank, on the other side I have a hob with floss and carbon which gives a downward flow and also moves the top water.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic pat! Waaayyy better than my old tank. ^^


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Yes I have a the bigger one towards the back so the flow gos behind the rocks, the smaller one moves the water across middle front of the tank, on the other side I have a hob with floss and carbon which gives a downward flow and also moves the top water.


I am not sure that flow behind the rocks is good idea, since you are pushing debris to the back of the sand. i never seen it in others tanks
Let sees what others will say

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Fantastic pat! Waaayyy better than my old tank. ^^


I liked your old tank I remember how excited you were whenever you found something moving.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

sig said:


> I am not sure that flow behind the rocks is good idea, since you are pushing debris to the back of the sand. i never seen it in others tanks
> Let sees what others will say


With the hang on back it seems debris seems to come to the front and makes vacuming easier. There is some rock in frontof the powerhead so not all flow is at the back. Its interesting I just found a book from 1969 which states corals do better when there is flow in many directions some weird pics in there to like trees in the tanks. Plastic of course, of course they are only drawings


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I did the rear flow too, kept the debris out from behind there imo


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> I did the rear flow too, kept the debris out from behind there imo


Thanks do you still have you salt tank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

no sadly i dont, I lost everything in my move to this apt when my air conditioner was taken out and we wernt there. The apt would get up to the 90's :/ I decided to hold off until my daughter is a bit bigger so we can do one together


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

you're daughter is officially bigger now!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats cool my granddaughter who is almost 5 loves mine.


----------

